# what is correct length for ladies driver shaft



## Laka (Aug 28, 2014)

My wife is struggling with her driver, its custom fit build.

her length is 161 cm , mine is 180 cm.

when i measured our driver shaft its only differ 1 cm.

her shaft is 104 cm , mine is 105 cm.

is her shaft length correct? where can i found a table telling me suitable drivershaft length for a person of 161 cm length...

sorry cant the inch system only metric


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 28, 2014)

your shaft is very short (at under 42") rather than her's being obviously long.

I'm 180cm tall and use 116cm driver shafts


----------



## Laka (Aug 28, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			your shaft is very short (at under 42") rather than her's being obviously long.

I'm 180cm tall and use 116cm driver shafts
		
Click to expand...


well the measurment is from the the beginning of the ferralugh on the driver head (or what is called), my shaft is standard length, sorry for the confusions in lenght measurment


----------



## the_coach (Aug 28, 2014)

Laka said:



			well the measurment is from the the beginning of the ferralugh on the driver head (or what is called), my shaft is standard length, sorry for the confusions in lenght measurment
		
Click to expand...

Shaft length always usually measured from bottom of the drivers sole plate to top of grip. so say a 45" quite often a normal-ish mens length is 114.30 cms.

Longer shaft obviously has the ability to generate more speed, but only if you can control the length to swing through the ball consistently with contact at center face.

If possible would be worth getting back to where the club was fitted, & talking to them over the issues, & getting it cut down a little very probably would help, as the length it currently isn't obviously isn't that controllable.
Or any PGA Pro near to you could help in that way.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2014)

All my clubs have been fitted at 1" shorter than standard (men's clubs) and I'm 5'5" - if that is any use!


----------



## DaveM (Aug 28, 2014)

Just checked some ladies clubs in the garage. No woods only irons but they are the same length as men's clubs. When I checked them like for like  with mine. Whether this applies to woods as well I don't know.


----------



## Doh (Aug 29, 2014)

It's not always how tall you are, a lot will depend on the arm length (wrist to floor).


----------



## Laka (Aug 29, 2014)

well, last evening, we went to our club shop and they cut the shaft 1 inch.. she did test afterwards and was positive to the change in shaftlength


----------



## Laka (Aug 29, 2014)

This is Ã  Picasso before "cutting" off some shaftlength


----------



## JustOne (Aug 29, 2014)

I would suggest a club that reaches all the way to the ball


----------

